# Looks like HVC is starting to populate the Hilton Hotels system



## dayooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Mystic Dunes is populated into the Hilton Hotels reservation system.  It’s listed as Hilton Vacation Club (what DRI properties will be called). Isn’t this property one of the better resorts in the system? Not up to Cabo Azul status, but a really good place?

From my Hilton Honors app.




I wonder if HVC owners will get automatic Hilton Honors Silver Status with their ownership like HGVC members do.


----------



## goaliedave (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes, Mystic Dunes is a 1 of DR's best. They used to host their January golf tourney and concerts there, and the millionaire celebrities and golfers all stayed on site. Ive stayed there often. Good golf course as well.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 17, 2022)

We have owned at Mystic Dunes through name changes and management company changes. It's a solid resort, very convenient to the Disney parks. Our favorite part is that we own a 3 br lock-off there. If you use both sides, you can sleep 12 without feeling crowded. Since we often travel with 10 - 11, it works great for us. Diamond did a lot of updates when they took it over a few years ago. We paid dearly for them, but the units are nice. Beds are very comfortable. Staff is helpful. 

Sheila


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 20, 2022)

I see HVC Sedona Summit is also listed as "coming soon".  IIRC, the goal is to officially brand it by the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## elleryjean (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm at Mystic Dunes right now and they are renovating several building.   Having not stayed in any DRI resorts before, I would not say this is a five star resort as it is right now.  It is in need of updating, so I hope the ones they are doing now will be a lot better.    They are still putting in corner tubs, but the new ones look like Jacuzzis and\\ they are removing the tile so hopefully they are changing the layout of the bathrooms as there is a lot of wasted space and  they need a much bigger shower.


----------

